# Probleme mit USB (udev)

## ScarKS

Hi,

ich benutze jetzt seit ~ 2 Monaten Gentoo.

Habs bisher aber noch nicht geschafft USB zum laufen zu bekommen.

Egal was ich anschliesse, da wird nichts im Ordner /dev/usb oder /dev erstellt.

Hab am Anfang noch devfs gehabt, da hat das schon nicht funktioniert.

Dachte mir dann liegt am kernel und habe von 2.6.9-r13 auf 2.6.19-r2 nen update gemacht.

Hab alle wichtigen Sachen für usb im Kernel drinnen:

- Support for Host-side USB

- USB device filesystem

- EHCI

- OHCI

- UHCI

- USB Printer

- USB Mass Storage

- USB Hid

Hat mir alles nicht viel gebracht.

Danach habe ich auf udev gewechselt.

AUch da kam nichts.

Coldplug und hotplug habe ich natürlich installiert.

dmesg | grep usb und dmesg | grep USB spuckt mir nichts aus.

Aber das normale dmesg zeigt das hier:

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg ffc0 evt 0004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg ffc0 evt 0008

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

Wie gesasagt bei mir existiert nichtmal der Ordner /dev/usb.

Dabei brauche ich dringend meinen Drucker.

Wenn ich "# hotplug usb" starte zeigt er mir "Bad USB agent invocation, no action" an.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich damit anfangen soll und wie ich das hinbekomme.

HAbe nen nforce2 chipset.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Christian

----------

## misterjack

deine kernelconfig (ohne kommentare) wäre mal gescheit. nach welchem howto bist du vorgegangen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> deine kernelconfig (ohne kommentare) wäre mal gescheit. nach welchem howto bist du vorgegangen?

 

Also mach mal auf der Console

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

oder

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

und dann zeigst Du uns mal was da erscheint

```

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; se                                                                      e USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

```

alles was mit # anfängt kannst Du weglassen (oder auch nicht.

----------

## PChaos

Nunja zum Teil kann ich das Probelm nachvollziehen.

Ein /dev/usb verzeichnis gibt es bei mir auch nicht.

Je nach Kernel und Konfiguration wird man entweder unter /dev/sda1 (moeglicherweise auch sda4, sdb1 etc.) oder unter /dev/uba1 (oder ubb.. je nach anzahl geraete und partitionen)

fuendig.

PS: Irgendwie muessen so zwei bis drei utf8/unicode howtows nochmal gruendlich ueberarbeitet werden wenn ich seh was aus meinen schoenen Umlauten wird

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

 *ScarKS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Hab alle wichtigen Sachen für usb im Kernel drinnen:
> ...

 

und ein bißchen zuviel.    :Wink: 

Nimm mal den "UHCI" Support aus deinem Kernel, der paßt nicht zu deinem Chipsatz (nur für Intel+VIA passend). Dies müßte dir auch ein

```

lspci -v | grep OHCI

```

ausgeben. Leider kollidieren in diesem Fall die beiden Protokolltypen, so das wenig funktioniert.

Als Rat würde ich dir noch mitgeben wollen, versuchsweise die USB-Einstellungen modular in den Kernel zu binden und mittels "etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6" automatisch in folgender Reihenfolge zu laden.

```

usbcore

ohci-hcd

ehci-hcd

usbhid

usblp

```

----------

## ScarKS

@misterjack: Habe mir das udev und printer howto von den englischen Howtos hier angeguckt.

@PChaos: habe weder sd* oder u* bei mir in /dev. Also keine USB devices.

@zielscheibe: lspci gibt mir aus das ich ehci und ohci brauche. Habe UHCI jetzt aussem Kernel genommen.

Hier ist die Ausgabe von cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB | grep -v \# :

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

Ist halt fest einkompiliert.

Was sollte ich wenn als Modul reinpacken?

Christian

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev könnte für dich noch von interesse sein  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe mal nachgesehen (Ich habe USB Kabelmodem, USb Maus, USB Stick).

Bei mir ist folgendes genau so

Ordner /dev/usb gibt es nicht

dmesg | grep usb und dmesg | grep USB spuckt mir auch nichts aus

Mit dem Tool usb view werden alle meine Geräte angezeigt.

Ich habe mir unter Windows mit Everlast ? (oder so ähnlich) meine Hardware ausgedruckt und damit meinen Kernel konfiguriert. Bei Sachen, bei denen ich im Zweifel war habe ich die Empfehlungen aus der Hilfe zum jeweiligen Modul übernommen. Ich denke, daß man im Zweifelsfall auch Sachen als Modul reinnehmen kann. Wenn es nicht benötigt wird, wird es auch nicht geladen. Ich habe drin

```

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB_MISDESIGNED_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_USB=m

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

```

----------

## ScarKS

Hi,

Habe das jetzt alles nochmal nach dem Wiki-Howto von misterjack gemacht.

Klappt aber immer noch net.

Habe keinerlei devices s* l* oder gar nen ordner namens usb.

Daher kann ich auch keine udev Regeln erstellen.

Hab aber jetzt ne andere Ausgabe von dmesg | grep usb:

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Hab dabei nen mp3-stick und meinen canon i250 drucker angeschlossen.

Das spuckt mir jetzt dmesg | grep USB aus.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb1: Product: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Habe im Kernel immer noch alles fest einkompiliert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir jetzt weiterhelfen.

Christian

----------

## flammenflitzer

zeig mal die Ausgabe von lshw, was die USB Geräte betrifft.

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß es nicht am kernel liegt.

----------

## ScarKS

@flammenflitzer:

Hier ist der Output von lshw:

scar                      

    description: Desktop Computer

    product: A7N8X

    vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

    version: REV 1.xx

    serial: xxxxxxxxxxx

    capabilities: smbios-2.2 dmi-2.2

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: A7N8X

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: REV 1.xx

       serial: xxxxxxxxxxx

       slot: Serial Port 1

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD

          physical id: 0

          version: ASUS A7N8X ACPI BIOS Rev 1020 Beta 002 (11/12/2002)

          size: 64KB

          capacity: 448KB

          capabilities: pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb agp ls120boot zipboot

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 4

          version: 6.8.1

          slot: Socket A

          size: 2GHz

          capacity: 3GHz

          clock: 133MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse pni syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 9

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 128KB

             capacity: 128KB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst synchronous internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: a

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 256KB

             capacity: 256KB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst synchronous external write-back data

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 21

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 256MB

          capacity: 1536MB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 0

             slot: DDR1

             size: 128MB

             configuration: width=72/64

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 1

             slot: DDR2

             configuration: width=72/64

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous

             physical id: 2

             slot: DDR3

             size: 128MB

             configuration: width=72/64

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: nForce2 AGP (different version?)

          vendor: nVidia Corporation

          physical id: d8000000

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          version: a2

          clock: 66MHz

          resources: iomemory:d8000000-dbffffff

        *-memory:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nForce2 Memory Controller 1

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.1

             bus info: pci@00:00.1

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-memory:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nForce2 Memory Controller 4

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.2

             bus info: pci@00:00.2

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-memory:2 UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nForce2 Memory Controller 3

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.3

             bus info: pci@00:00.3

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-memory:3 UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nForce2 Memory Controller 2

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.4

             bus info: pci@00:00.4

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-memory:4 UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: nForce2 Memory Controller 5

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0.5

             bus info: pci@00:00.5

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz (15.1515ns)

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: nForce2 ISA Bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@00:01.0

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1.1

             bus info: pci@00:01.1

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             resources: ioport:ec00-ec1f

        *-usb:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: USB Controller

             product: nForce2 USB Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@00:02.0

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci cap_list

             resources: iomemory:e0080000-e0080fff

        *-usb:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: USB Controller

             product: nForce2 USB Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 2.1

             bus info: pci@00:02.1

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci cap_list

             resources: iomemory:e0082000-e0082fff

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: nForce2 USB Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 2.2

             bus info: pci@00:02.2

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd

             resources: iomemory:e0085000-e00850ff irq:11

           *-usbhost

                product: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 0

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-network

             description: Ethernet controller

             product: nForce2 Ethernet Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 4

             bus info: pci@00:04.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: a1

             serial: 00:e0:18:d3:85:a0

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=forcedeth driverversion=0.30 ip=192.168.1.104 multicast=yes

             resources: iomemory:e0086000-e0086fff ioport:e000-e007 irq:10

        *-multimedia:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B]

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 5

             bus info: pci@00:05.0

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:e0000000-e007ffff irq:10

        *-multimedia:1

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP)

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 6

             bus info: pci@00:06.0

             version: a1

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=Intel ICH

             resources: ioport:e400-e4ff ioport:e800-e87f iomemory:e0081000-e0081fff irq:5

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: nForce2 External PCI Bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 8

             bus info: pci@00:08.0

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-network:0 UNCLAIMED

                description: Network controller

                product: A1 ISDN [Fritz]

                vendor: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH

                physical id: 6

                bus info: pci@01:06.0

                version: 02

                clock: 33MHz

                resources: iomemory:df010000-df01001f ioport:d000-d01f irq:3

           *-network:1 DISABLED

                description: Network controller

                product: ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface

                vendor: Texas Instruments

                physical id: 8

                bus info: pci@01:08.0

                logical name: wlan0

                version: 00

                serial: 00:03:2f:0c:47:99

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=acx_pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b+

                resources: ioport:d400-d41f iomemory:df012000-df012fff iomemory:df000000-df00ffff irq:5

           *-network:2 DISABLED

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: DECchip 21140 [FasterNet]

                vendor: Digital Equipment Corporation

                physical id: 9

                bus info: pci@01:09.0

                logical name: eth1

                version: 22

                serial: 00:00:e8:4a:75:40

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master mii autonegotiation 100bt-fd 100bt 10bt-fd 10bt ethernet physical

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=tulip driverversion=1.1.13 link=no multicast=yes

                resources: ioport:d800-d87f iomemory:df011000-df01107f irq:11

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: nForce2 IDE

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 9

             bus info: pci@00:09.0

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=AMD_IDE

             resources: ioport:f000-f00f

        *-firewire UNCLAIMED

             description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

             product: nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: d

             bus info: pci@00:0d.0

             version: a3

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:e0083000-e00837ff iomemory:e0084000-e008403f irq:3

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: nForce2 AGP

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: a2

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]

                vendor: nVidia Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@02:00.0

                version: a2

                size: 128MB

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=nvidia

                resources: iomemory:dc000000-dcffffff iomemory:d0000000-d7ffffff irq:11

sorry das es soviel ist.

----------

## Chr!s

[OT]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *-firmware
> 
> description: BIOS
> ...

 

Du solltest vielleicht mal ein BIOS-UPDATE machen... BETA-Treiber von

2002 sollten endlich released sein...

[/OT][/quote]

----------

## ScarKS

@ Chr!s: kann ich ja bald mal machen. Hat aber wohl nichts mit dem usb zu tun.

Unter Debian hatte das funktioniert.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich irgendwo ne Einstellung nicht geschrieben.

Christian

----------

## flubber

Ich habe auch usev installiert, genau nach Anleitung und es läuft, allerdings bin ich noch einen Schriit weitergegangen, da mir die Handhabung der Rules zu unflexibel war. ich habe ivman emerged. Das Teil kümmert sich um alles selber, der legt ein Verzeichnis /media an und händelt die notwendigen Unterverzeichnisse bzw. das Mounting automatisch. Wer gnome nutzt, sollte noch gnome-volume-manager hinterherschießen und dann funzt das auch automatisch.

Flubber

P.S: Wenn man ivman installiet, muß man noch de linux-headers installieren, warum auch immer

----------

## ScarKS

Komisch mit dem neuen Kernel 2.6.10-r6 geht das alles problemlos.

Werd dann mal Cups einstellen.

Christian

----------

## TheCurse

Kann es sein, das scsi-support und scsi-disk-support vergessen wurde?

----------

## ScarKS

@The-Curse: Nein die hatte ich drinnen. Sogar scsi-emulation.

Jetzt muss ich den Drucker nur noch zum laufen bekommen...echo "bla" > /dev/usb/lp0 klappt net und cups erst recht nicht.

Muss ich wohl noch nen thread erstellen wenn ich das nicht gebacken bekomme.

Christian

----------

